
Searching the Sky for the Wobbles of Gravity - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20151022-ligo-gravitational-waves-gabriela-gonzalez/
======
ldarby
I hope they find something, but if not, there's a space mission planned for
2034 I'm looking forward to:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolved_Laser_Interferometer_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolved_Laser_Interferometer_Space_Antenna)

